
Google Buys Invite Media - hachiya
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100602/exclusive-google-buys-invite-media/
======
eelinow
I interviewed with these guys back in September of 07 and before they could
get back to me, I got an offer I couldn't turn down. These guys were
'operating in stealth mode' back then, but they really had a solid focus and
vision.

It is amusing though because over the following two years, whenever a Software
Engineering position was available for them, I would get inundated with calls
from half a dozen or so headhunters. It got to the point that when the phone
rang after the first 'position available' call, i was able to tell the hunter
that they were trying to fill a spot for "invite media" and it became a bit of
an entertaining sport for me catching them off guard.

------
brianmwang
I went to Penn with the founders, though I didn't know them personally during
my time there. I did meet Mike Provenzano, one of the cofounders, earlier this
year though. He's a great guy and I knew upon meeting him that he was building
something great at Invite. Congratulations to the entire team.

------
leftnode
Wow, I went to high school with the CEO, Nat Turner. Congratulations.

~~~
smokinn
I googled the name and I guess the first google hit probable isn't the same
person: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nat_Turner>

